# Venomous exotics



## Benjamin (Nov 15, 2009)

_Dendroaspis jamesoni jamesoni_




_Dendroaspis jamesoni jamesoni_




_Zhaoermia mangshanensis_




_Bitis arietans_




_Vipera ammodytes_




_Echis carinatus sochureki_

Enjoy it 

Thanks a lot
Benjamin


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice work, do you have a website that we can look at more?


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 15, 2009)

WOW...... so jelouse

donks


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 15, 2009)

As usual Ben ..your pictures are stunning as is your collection 
that mangshan pitviper is my favourite of these ones ...


----------



## XKiller (Nov 15, 2009)

Verry nice..


----------



## krusty (Nov 15, 2009)

they are all so nice,but i love the one in the 3rd photo.


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 15, 2009)

krusty said:


> they are all so nice,but i love the one in the 3rd photo.


 that is a mad looking snake


----------



## getarealdog (Nov 15, 2009)

krusty said:


> they are all so nice,but i love the one in the 3rd photo.


 AGREE!! have posted b4 but AWESOME!


----------



## slither (Nov 15, 2009)

wow those are some amazing animals mate


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 16, 2009)

Great pics Benjamin, love the 1st one of the lovebirds.
Cheers


----------



## Stefan (Nov 16, 2009)

Great pictures and snakes Benjamin!


----------



## masejak3 (Nov 16, 2009)

What is the one in third pic?
i take it the pair that was posted by getarealdog is same?

thankyou
mase


----------



## justbrad (Nov 16, 2009)

dam there all brilliant looking specimens. great pics benjamin, cheers, brad.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 17, 2009)

Great snakes & pics (as usual). That Mangshan PV is stunning!


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 17, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> As usual Ben ..your pictures are stunning as is your collection
> that mangshan pitviper is my favourite of these ones ...


that is the third one ...absolute stunner and as I said my favourite out of these pics..


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 17, 2009)

_Zhaoermia mangshanensis is amazing!_


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 17, 2009)

that pit viper in the third pic is a cracker


----------



## Benjamin (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you so much for your compliments 




_Dendroaspis jamesoni jamesoni_




_Botriechis schlegelii_




_Botriechis schlegelii_




_Zhaoermia mangshanensis_




_Dendroaspis jamesoni jamesoni_

Have fun
Many thanks
Benjamin


----------



## Benjamin (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you so much for your compliments 

[URL="http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa239/Micro_74/?action=view&current=PB140165.png"]

[/URL]
_Dendroaspis jamesoni jamesoni_




_Botriechis schlegelii_




_Botriechis schlegelii_




_Zhaoermia mangshanensis_




_Dendroaspis jamesoni jamesoni_

Have fun
Many thanks
Benjamin


----------



## Benjamin (Nov 17, 2009)

I want delete the first post, so it is...


Many Thanks
Benjamin


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 17, 2009)

Superb! You have some stunning snakes Benjamin!


----------



## masejak3 (Nov 17, 2009)

Can the pit viper be kept in vic?

thankyou


----------



## wizz (Nov 17, 2009)

im in love


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 17, 2009)

masejak3 said:


> Can the pit viper be kept in vic?
> 
> thankyou



NO they cannot be kept legally as they are an exotic species.


----------



## Naja_nivea (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome collection. Esp the Mangshan pitviper. Just read a bit on wiki and it Mark Oshea said "It is reputed to be the only non-cobra known to spit venom." Is that true?


----------



## ashisnothereman (Nov 18, 2009)

Naja_nivea said:


> Awesome collection. Esp the Mangshan pitviper. Just read a bit on wiki and it Mark Oshea said "It is reputed to be the only non-cobra known to spit venom." Is that true?



ive always wanted to keep vens, but spitting vens... why even go there haha.

awesome collection mate!


----------



## m.punja (Nov 18, 2009)

why not?


----------



## getarealdog (Nov 18, 2009)

*Mangshan Pitviper*



Naja_nivea said:


> Awesome collection. Esp the Mangshan pitviper. Just read a bit on wiki and it Mark Oshea said "It is reputed to be the only non-cobra known to spit venom." Is that true?


 Mark O'Shea,s book says up to 1.8 metres in length, male in my pic 2.1! & are a breeding pair. Photo taken in Europe.


----------



## Benjamin (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks for your compliments





_Crotalus horridus atricaudatus_ (this snake is nearly 30 years old!)





_Bothrops asper_





_Dendroaspis viridis_





_Dendroaspis viridis_





_Crotalus atrox_





_Agkistrodon bilineata_





_Calloselasma rhodostoma_ 





_Echis carinatus sochureki_


Have some fun
Many thanks 
Benjamin


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 23, 2009)

WOW AGAIN BEN ....you know your killing us here .....


----------



## Benjamin (Nov 24, 2009)

_Cryptelytrops purpureomaculatus _





_Crotalus simus_

more pictures coming soon...

Have some fun
Many thanks
Benjamin


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 25, 2009)

Your collection is amazing truely ...Are you able to give us a bit of information on how you house them and feed,and what they feed on and what they are like to keep? ..are they quiet or flighty or just out right nasty ...?
even though none of us will experience these personally (well most anyway) it is still good to know how you,and the likes of different people in other countries deal with your collections ...


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 14, 2010)

_Crotalus viridis_




_Brachypelma smithi_




_Brachypelma smithi_




_Naja kaouthia_




_Naja atra_

enjoy it

Many thanks
Benjamin


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 14, 2010)

Ben you were doing perfectly untill those spiders pics  (am scared of spiders) you have an incredible collection ...even your spider I suppose


----------



## Robo1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Superb! Really nice photos.


----------



## herpkeeper (Feb 15, 2010)

Benjamin, as always mate - STUNNING !


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 15, 2010)

As well as your animals, your photography is equally as good!


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 15, 2010)

We have also noticed the natural settings - no newspaper, plastic tubs or perches - THAT IS THE WAY TO KEEP REPTILES!
Fantastic snakes and photography Ben.


----------



## thals (Feb 15, 2010)

Gorgeous creatures there, especially the mambas (have a bit of a soft spot for them ) and the mexican red knees have always been a fave of mine too.

Cheers for sharing your stunning pics and making us all green with envy :lol:


----------



## adz83 (Feb 15, 2010)

so so kool


----------



## gecko-mad (Feb 15, 2010)

B.Smithi, awesome! i wish i could keep exotic Tarantulas!


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 16, 2010)

Many thanks 




_Zhaoermia mangshanensis_

more pictures coming soon!

Cheers
Benjamin


----------



## XKiller (Feb 16, 2010)

You have some truely amazing snake's Benjamin, and great photgraphy..


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow, those Mangshans are still my favourites. What an amazingly patterned snake.

If you get a chance, Benjamin, could you please also post some pics of your enclosures?
I'm sure myself & a lot of others on this forum could get a great deal of inspiration for their own setups by looking at your enclosure landscaping. 

Cheers, thanks for your brilliant posts & giving us a look at some exotics.


----------



## kensai (Feb 18, 2010)

Those green mambas are brillent, they are my favorite of all the exotics, I am really jelous of you who are allowwed to keep them


----------



## adderboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Only just spotted this thread. Truly magnificent snakes and pics, Benjamin. The Mangshan is also my fave, but there are so many other rippers as well. Are these all your own snakes? If so, I'm in awe of the range you have. Thanks for the posts and pics.


----------

